# Fixies: what is the appeal?



## chap (16 Sep 2009)

I've seen a lot of 'kats' cruising around on these things (usually without brakes, before promptly going into the back of somebodies car ) and I still do not understand the appeal.


Isn't it murder going up hill on a fixie, and even worse when going down?
Are there any advantages to them over free-wheel bike (other than you can cycle backwards)
What possible advantages can a single-speed bring?
Why should they cost more than a decent geared bike?

Or are these just nouveau-BMXs.


----------



## chap (16 Sep 2009)

Oops, just noticed the Fixed-gear section under Specialist.


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Sep 2009)

There are a few threads dealing with this already, but here goes....


Isn't it murder going up hill on a fixie, and even worse when going down?
Going up isn't too bad, it forces you to keep going, and you have the advantage of the momentum/flywheel effect of the back wheel


Are there any advantages to them over free-wheel bike (other than you can cycle backwards)
Cheaper and easier to maintain, lighter, greater control at low speeds



What possible advantages can a single-speed bring?
Good question, other than being light, I cannot think of any


Why should they cost more than a decent geared bike?
fashion, bloody hipsters riding around looking like pricks


----------



## longers (16 Sep 2009)

Mine is good exercise, that's my main reason for getting one along with the easier/cheaper maintenance side of things. 

The good exercise bit comes from climbing hills - there are some I avoid and some I can't. 

Balls to fashion.


----------



## irontam (16 Sep 2009)

I've been riding fixed for a few years and want to answer a couple of points...



> Why should they cost more than a decent geared bike?



Well they shouldn't! Check out www.fixedgeargallery.com - the ethos is mainly recycle recycle recycle. Both my past fixies have been elderly road bikes retro-fitted with a handful of second hand parts (and usually painted badly by me). 



> What possible advantages can a single-speed bring?



I agree with *longers*, I'm much fitter when riding fixed and they're dead easy to work on.

Borrow one, give it a go. You'll be suprised how much fun it is.


----------



## der alt (16 Sep 2009)

chap said:


> Isn't it murder going up hill on a fixie, and even worse when going down?


nah not really you can keep an even cadence going up and be a daredevil the other just take your feet off the pedals 


chap said:


> What possible advantages can a single-speed bring?


No troublesome gears to worry about and easier maintainence 


chap said:


> [*]Why should they cost more than a decent geared bike?


 Fashion and folk who think it's the best thing since sliced bread after a 6 month period you'll find fixies s/s appearing on the local sell sites .as for me i fancied a change and went from a 18 speed down to a single and i've found it great fun


----------



## Seamab (16 Sep 2009)

Isn't it murder going up hill on a fixie, and even worse when going down?
It depends on the hill and what gearing you have. Remember even with fixies/ss you can change the sprockets/freewheel/chainring to suit the terrain.

I find low gradient hills easy on the fixie/ss but once the gradient gets to the 10% and above mark then it can be a struggle. I tend to avoid very steep hills unless they are very short and you get a run at them.

Coming down a steep hill is IMHO a nightmare on a fixed wheel even with brakes - your legs will reach cadences you never thought possible. It is for this reason i changed recently to singlespeed. You lose the flywheel effect of going up but the descents are so much more enjoyable.

I enjoy the simplicity - no gears so you only need focus on turning the cranks. Easy maintenance. My fixie/ss (On One Pompino) was not overly expensive and i do enjoy the ride quality of the steel frame. Mine has mudguards so it is my bad weather/winter bike in theory though i find myself riding it at least once per week in good weather.

I'd advise anyone considering one to get a flip/flop hub so they can switch between fixed/ss.

I ride a geared bike much more than the ss - it's just different and enjoyable and a bit of a challenge on the hills. I don't understand the vogue for no brakes you refer to.

A lot of records have been set using fixed wheel bikes so there is a serious side to them.

I'm not really sure there is any fitness benefit to riding one though that is often claimed.


----------



## MacB (16 Sep 2009)

I'd class single speed as more versatile than fixed if you want a low maintenance, lightweight, jump on anytime bike, for general use. All advice indicates that fixed needs pedals with some way of attaching your foot.

Having flirted around single speed and fixed I decided that my best option was a 3 speed hub gear.


----------



## der alt (16 Sep 2009)

Seamab said:


> Coming down a steep hill is IMHO a nightmare on a fixed wheel even with brakes - your legs will reach cadences you never thought possible. It is for this reason i changed recently to singlespeed. You lose the flywheel effect of going up but the descents are so much more enjoyable.



Just found this little gem enjoy 

View: http://vimeo.com/5685546


----------



## bonj2 (16 Sep 2009)

imho, it does get you used to pedalling at a lower cadence, and trains you into putting more power down at a low cadence, but that is not something that you can't do without riding fixed. It's just that riding fixed leads you by the nose to it. But you can make the conscious effort to do it on a geared bike, just experiment with different cadences.

Also with regards to singlespeed, i cannot get away from the thinking that riding a singlespeed has no advantage whatsoever over riding a geared bike and just leaving it in the same gear all the time.

Riding fixed is *_slightly_* easier up hill than a freewheel of the same gear, this is dueto the no-deadspot effect.


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Sep 2009)

Bear in mind that Bonj used to deride fixies as 'pointless' and 'stupid' and so on, but then he bought one......


----------



## GrasB (16 Sep 2009)

What's appealing about fixies? momentum & consistency.
Momentum; you have to keep it going or you're fighting the bike. There's no taking a quick rest at the top of the hill & letting gravity do the work, you have to go with the bike down hill. On the flip side the bike helps you press on when you're tired, you feel like there's this unrelenting but obtainable rhythm between you & the bike which urges you on.
Consistently; There's no higher gear to kick in down hill to help you boost your average speed, your average comes from maintaining a relatively constant speed down hill, on the flat & most importantly up hill.

They're not for everyone & personally I'd hate to ride purely fixed or even SS bike but certainly my fixie has a big place in my riding.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Sep 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> Bear in mind that Bonj used to deride fixies as 'pointless' and 'stupid' and so on, but then he bought one......



I didn't buy one, i converted it by buying bits for an old frame. Bits which i'm now taking off and selling 'cos i dont' really like riding fixed any more.


----------



## 4F (16 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> I didn't buy one, i converted it by buying bits for an old frame. Bits which i'm now taking off and selling 'cos i dont' really like riding fixed any more.



Not really a serious cyclist then


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Sep 2009)

lol - sorry I got it wrong Bonjy, but I think my point still stands


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2009)

It's great not having to maintain mechs, gears etc. - I'm a 'clean bike' freak anyway, but the fixed is a piece of cake to look after. Just dead handy for a commuter bike......and it's hilly where I live......

Good for building fitness and leg flexibility.

PS mine isn't trendy - looks like a road bike with guards, until you notice no gears.... I just like having a 'work bike'...the other road bikes won't take guards..


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2009)

That said, the student's are back in Manchester and there are 'fixies' everywhere. I call mine a fixed road bike as it looks nothing like a 'fixie' - and I'd get laughed at for having guards, brakes, and wearing lycra.


----------



## Joe24 (16 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> It's great not having to maintain mechs, gears etc. - I'm a 'clean bike' freak anyway, but the fixed is a piece of cake to look after. Just dead handy for a commuter bike......and it's hilly where I live......
> 
> Good for building fitness and leg flexibility.
> 
> PS mine isn't trendy - looks like a road bike with guards, until you notice no gears.... I just like having a 'work bike'...the other road bikes won't take guards..



Exactly,
me not being a clean bike freak, means less wears out, meaning its cheaper.
Mine isnt trendy, it is like a roadbike, but without gears.
I also like the feel and challenge of it, ive got one gear and try to take it everywhere i can.
It will have full guards soon when it gets to winter


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Sep 2009)

I started riding fixed over 2 years ago for a couple of reasons, my dad used to race fixed so that was always in the back of my mind, and some of the seriously quick guys in my last club always rode fixed in winter.
I needed a winter bike with guards and I wanted to get stronger without doing longer rides. I bought a Pearson after trying one out at the cycle show and I can honestly say it is now my favourite bike and I am lucky enough to own some nice geared ones.
I love the fact that after a wet ride I can clean it in less than half the time of my other bikes. I can now spin at cadences that I first thought impossible ergo I am now more efficient and a LOT stronger. My better half has now also been converted, she has only done a few rides so far but loves it. I ride a 50 x 18, [75"] and can just get up a 17% hill and going down have just topped 40mph [188rpm], reckon I might go a bit quicker yet but near my limit with 175 cranks and 6'4".
Somebody is going to tell me I need to work on my leg speed.


----------



## D4VOW (17 Sep 2009)

> Isn't it murder going up hill on a fixie, and even worse when going down?



I find going uphill much easier and faster because you have to attack the hill instead of just dropping down through the gears. Long steep hills can be a struggle but I have yet to find one where my speed has dropped below 9/10mph and I'm running 75.7".

Going downhill has a learning curve but it doesn't take long before you can get you're legs spinning at crazy speeds or controlling the speed with you're legs.



> Are there any advantages to them over free-wheel bike (other than you can cycle backwards)



Very low maintenance, increased low speed control, the momentum helps to pull you along, teaches you to spin at rates you never thought you could manage, works your muscles in a different way when braking.



> What possible advantages can a single-speed bring?



I can't see any, other than less maintenance.



> Why should they cost more than a decent geared bike?



They don't have to, you can build one for less than £100 by converting an old bike. Cheap new ones come at under £200. However, when buying new you get what you pay for, assuming you avoid the fashion bikes that sell for silly inflated prices due to the current 'fixie' craze.


I love the Fixed and ride it all the time, it just feels a much better ride being part of the bike, being in more control and not having to worry about maintenance regardless of the mileage I rack up. If something does need to be replaced I can replace it myself in minutes and be ready for the next ride. I've only been out on my MTB a couple of times since I've had the Fixed.


----------



## palinurus (17 Sep 2009)

I wasn't sure what the appeal was when I started commuting on one a month ago. I'm starting to get the idea now. It does feel good, and increasingly I'm selecting the fixed for longer weekend rides now. Hardly used my geared road bike recently.


----------



## Joe24 (17 Sep 2009)

D4VOW said:


> I find going uphill much easier and faster because you have to attack the hill instead of just dropping down through the gears. Long steep hills can be a struggle *but I have yet to find one where my speed has dropped below 9/10mph and I'm running 75.7".*



If your up for it, your welcome to come out into Derbyshire with me and mate, im on 72" fixed, hes on a carbon geared bike, im sure there will be a few hills where your speed will drop below that, or you will get off and walk


----------



## D4VOW (17 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> If your up for it, your welcome to come out into Derbyshire with me and mate, im on 72" fixed, hes on a carbon geared bike, im sure there will be a few hills where your speed will drop below that, or you will get off and walk



I know there's plenty that will be hard work over there Joe but it's suitable for my surroundings (short steep hills or long not so steep hills)


----------



## 4F (17 Sep 2009)

palinurus said:


> I wasn't sure what the appeal was when I started commuting on one a month ago. I'm starting to get the idea now. It does feel good, and increasingly I'm selecting the fixed for longer weekend rides now. Hardly used my geared road bike recently.



And do you notice how strange the geared bike feels when you get back on it and free wheel. You keep looking down to see whats wrong as it does not feel right


----------



## palinurus (17 Sep 2009)

It does feel strange. I do ride a geared bike a couple times a week, for a bit of cyclocross practice in the park (I haven't tried do a rolling dismount on the fixed yet, but I will one day..)


----------



## irontam (18 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> And do you notice how strange the geared bike feels when you get back on it and free wheel. You keep looking down to see whats wrong as it does not feel right



Agreed 

However I've spent most of this year on a geared bike whilst building a new fixed. I'm worried that I've gone soft.


----------



## ed_o_brain (19 Sep 2009)

An entire half decent drive train for a fixed is ~£50
The whole lot lasts longer too.

I occasionally wipe the chain and relube it. Other than stripping and re-greasing the headset, I've not touched the bike in twelve months of ownership. It's filthy. The way I like it.

It works for the most part like a geared bike, only now it's me that's flexible not the bike. I still have a couple of geared bikes, one I hardly every ride because it's always raining (fair weather bike) and another for dragging the trailer about.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> It's filthy.





Mine..........

I'm a clean bike freak, but this is dead easy to keep sorted..... the bike is now 4 month's old, used daily, all weathers.... aero rims help as well.....

Some will say it don't look any different from my 18 year old bikes.....


----------



## Theseus (20 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Mine..........



Sure you have enough lights on that?



User3143 said:


> Easier to maintain, lighter and less prone to wear and tear. The only thing I have replaced on my old Langster was the *freewheel *and this was £15 and that was after a year and a half of riding in all weathers.



Freewheel on a fixie? how does that work?


----------



## Joe24 (20 Sep 2009)

User3143 said:


> Flip flop hub.



Oh, not man enough to just be fixed then


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2009)

Touche said:


> Sure you have enough lights on that?



Nope......


----------



## ed_o_brain (23 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Oh, not man enough to just be fixed then



is there a correlation between fixed cogs/screw-on freewheels and genitals?
Is this why my partner (female) rides a singlespeed and I (male) ride a fixed?

Thanks for the help with my h'education Joe!


----------



## trio25 (23 Sep 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a fixed for the winter, I ride a singlespeed mountain bike so it seems silly to be going all my commuting miles on gears, which do need more maintaince. Just have to persuade the OH I need a new bike!


----------



## RedBike (23 Sep 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> is there a correlation between fixed cogs/screw-on freewheels and genitals?
> Is this why my partner (female) rides a singlespeed and I (male) ride a fixed?
> 
> Thanks for the help with my h'education Joe!



This is probably why i've gone back to single speed. 
Cadences of 150rpm + scare the **** out of me down some of the hills.


----------



## Ian H (23 Sep 2009)

irontam said:


> ...the ethos is mainly recycle recycle recycle. Both my past fixies have been elderly road bikes retro-fitted with a handful of second hand parts (and usually painted badly by me)...



Yes, I agree ( except it's 'fixed', not 'fixie'  ). 

Uphill is okay until it's a struggle, then you change to the 24" gear (don't worry, every fixed-wheel has one). 

Downhill, just bloody pedal. I get through far fewer brake blocks on fixed.


----------



## trio25 (24 Sep 2009)

So any recommendations for a fixed wheel bike that takes mudguards and is cheap?


----------



## Ian H (24 Sep 2009)

trio25 said:


> So any recommendations for a fixed wheel bike that takes mudguards and is cheap?



Find a nice 70s or early 80s frame and build it up. Then you have a _proper_ fixed-wheel.


----------



## RedBike (24 Sep 2009)

trio25 said:


> So any recommendations for a fixed wheel bike that takes mudguards and is cheap?



Go for the Langster, which I know you can get cheap, and use the new crud guards. Although apparently the standard sks guards do fit (although they're a tight fit).


----------



## trio25 (24 Sep 2009)

I can never find old bikes small enough for me.

Langster is what I am thinking, but have to find some money first, getting so little work at the moment its a problem!


----------



## RedBike (24 Sep 2009)

You're always busy Trio. 

If I had any money I would seriously think about hiring you for the day. it's the only way i'm ever going to get a Trio Adventure in this year! 

I think you need Three new fixies. A road going one and two track bikes!


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Oct 2009)

I wish i had never joined this site !!! Now i want a fixed/single speed bike,they sound fun !!!! Just dropped the hint to the "Boss" and all i got back was why do you need another bike LOL


----------



## flatwhite (16 Oct 2009)

Hi Guys,

Love fixed and never stopped from when I raced on the track - does anyone know the make of the bikes in the top photo of this post?

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/index.php/en/features/38-general/150-interbike-fixie-fix-

Going to post on a couple other forums to try to work it out - neat little site. . .


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2009)

Fashion statement - see too many flaws in the mechanical stiffness - and I'm not a builder, just a rider..............


----------



## Norm (16 Oct 2009)

There's a small part of me that understands this. 

The part which loves a basic manual camera, with film and without batteries. Don't get me wrong, the all-singing, all-dancing, digital auto everything is fantastic but, damn me, there's immense satisfaction in heading out with something that makes you stop and think before pushing the button.

Similarly, the fixie forces you to partake, to be a part of it all the time, not to be able or allowed to cruise or switch to auto-pilot.

Then again, maybe that's just me.


----------



## GrasB (16 Oct 2009)

A fixie in someways is a non-verbal personal trainer. It will just keep having a go at you to press on because that's all it can do. As I said before, there's this irrepressible but obtainable rhythm you get into with the bike which lets you climb faster & go for that bit longer.


----------



## palinurus (6 Nov 2009)

I rode a geared bike today. My 'cross bike, as I changed the setup a bit and wanted to check it out before racing tomorrow.

Bloody rained. No 'guards, wet arse.

I missed the fixed, riding that in the rain is better. You need to slow down- you can start to do it straight away, no waiting for the brakes to bite. Never noticed before now.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Nov 2009)

STOP IT,STOP IT !!!! I've dropped hints,corrupted the kids and left catalogues around but i am still getting the look of "no chance" from the boss ! Maybe next year i will get one.


----------



## 4F (14 Nov 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> STOP IT,STOP IT !!!! I've dropped hints,corrupted the kids and left catalogues around but i am still getting the look of "no chance" from the boss ! Maybe next year i will get one.



Get a cheap steel frame with horizontal drop outs and make your own for a fraction of the cost 

Now just about to start building my 2nd fixed


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Nov 2009)

I used to ride what Sean Kelly called 'the nicest bike I ever rode' - a Vitus 979. I swore by it. I loved it. I still have it. But I haven't been on it in *months*. Ever since I bought and converted an old Dawes 653 frame 'Omega' with a paintjob like vomit. (£53 - and I could probably get half of that back if I stuck all the bits I took off on ebay.)

Yesterday I rode in to work on my 'wet weather' hybrid - itself a very nice bit o' kit - a Koga Miyata that would have been upwards of a grand new. God it felt sluggish. _Sooooo_ good to be back on the fixie this morning. 

The difference between a decent fixie and even a good geared bike is on a par with the difference between a good geared bike and a bad geared bike. If you don't believe me, try it. But be warned...there's no going back. (Unless you're bonj - 'nuff said.)


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Get a cheap steel frame with horizontal drop outs and make your own for a fraction of the cost
> 
> Now just about to start building my 2nd fixed



Thats the next plan.I guess the wheels are either off the shelf jobbies or convert the spare set of 700c's i have in the garage to a single/fixed rear cog.What about main crank and chain ? anything special i need to know ? Really fancy a go at it.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Nov 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Thats the next plan.I guess the wheels are either off the shelf jobbies or convert the spare set of 700c's i have in the garage to a single/fixed rear cog.What about main crank and chain ? anything special i need to know ? Really fancy a go at it.



Stick with the same length cranks you are used to, but in any case not longer than 175mm. The choice of a 1/8th or 3/32 chain is up to you. I've used both and as long as your chainring and sprocket match the chain then all will be smooth. The most important bit to get right with fixed is to ensure a good chainline from chainring to sprocket.
Word of warning and it's been said many times before, if you have other bikes, be prepared to neglect them. Riding fixed is a lot like marmite.


----------



## GrasB (16 Nov 2009)

skudupnorth, if you can fit on a frame that will take 650C wheels do it. I can't impress on you how much easier it is to climb & accelerate with 49:15 & 650x23 (79") tyres compared to 50:17 & 700x23 (77") of the same model.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the advice,the hunt is on for a frame....might have a look down the tip or cash converters !
Like the Marmite thought


----------

